# hotshot or greddy headers?



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

What should i go with......hotshot headers are about 325 with shipping and ive had a hard as hell time 2 find greddy but i did for 399 w/out shipping. Im thinkin im gonna go with hotshot but i want some peeps own opinion. (also anyone ever buy a piggy back system like this b4) the link


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

greddy

looks like it does the same thing as an apexi afc version 1. Pretty useless as it can only change a/f ratio for the while curve. Do some more research though.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

so you would cough up and extra 100 +++ just for greddy...i forgot 2 add the hotshot headers are 4-2-1 and the greddy are just 4-1


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

fuck the S-AFC...Greddy emanage all the way unless you are on a budget. My next mod after exhaust is probably going to be the emanage with profec-b boost controller


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

sounds like you have made up your mind anyway mexican,
but I know the greddy headers are very high quality and basically, you get what you pay for


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the HotShot header is one of the best headers for the KA out there. i had one, and there were plenty of dynos from many different headers to prove that the HotShot puts out the best numbers.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

sweet hotshot it is


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea hotshot has beened dynoed to be give 10hp on a dyno.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what are they made of?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I wouldn't touch the greddy one with a 10ft pole!

i LOVE greddy, don't get me wrong, but when my buddy and I were researching the greddy headers for his 95, all we heard from shops is that they were on back order to be redesigned. When he FINALLY got ahold of someone at Greddy, they said they were fixing a cracking problem towards the bottom of the pipe. They had had quite a large number come back. They said they were gonna ship them soon but i've yet to hear about them on anyone's car since that point. My buddy waited close to 6 months for those things and he never got them.

His S14 should be here this week from Project Nissan (used to be Project Silvia) with aftermarket valve springs already installed! 

Plus, I'd go with HotShot simply because they've been making them for 240's and other nissans for a while and they always get good reviews.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

well i ordered the hotshot ended up being 302 with shipping and im gonna pipe out my exhaust all the way to my cat, prob 2.5 (i know its illegal) but hopefully ill get more horsepower out of it and its prob gonna be really damn loud.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that won't be illegal, but it will slow you down. go with 2.25" that should be the optimal size exhaust for your KA. unless you plan to boost it soon... hehe


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

nah 75 shot of nitrous...also plan to get some pistons and cams..still leaving other options open though


----------



## gold240 (Dec 3, 2002)

the hotshot header is by far way better than the greddy. Greddy makes good stuff, but their header for the KA has been redesigned 3 times and it still sucks. They actually stopped selling it alltogether which explains why you can't find it easily. 

Another thing, The greddy header stops at the downpipe part of the exhaust whereas the hotshot continues all the way to the cat. Why not replace all the crap exhaust?? Enjuku.com sells them for $300 on ebay every now and again.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

he put his hotshot on yesterday... looks good...

of course, in some freakish way he blew two tires last night as a bunch of us were screwin around. 

sorry again about that. of course, i want 10 cars to show up for me next time i get a flat or blow out


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

yeah that whole blowout thing sucked really bad...as my drunken dad said when i got home...Sh*t happens...I guess thats what happens when u drive fast and dont pay attention 2 the road...but big ugly dent is fixed and im happy with the headers...and it was nice of all the dne folks that where left from the meet 2 show up...thankx...i gotta go to work now


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that's also what you get for trying to keep up with us as we flew through the bad roads of richardson... LOL

oh yeah, i'm a moderator... speeding is bad...


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

trying to keep up? Kinda is my fault i usually only speed if its highway or i know the area...in this case i obviously didnt know it


----------

